# Служба лечения боли Склифа. Что в "сухом остатке"?



## AVSa38 (10 Июн 2016)

Более 3-х месяцев назад моей жене была сделана операция фасетотомии L5-S1, аркотомии L5-S1,  L2-L3,  микрохирургического удаления грыжи дисков L5-S1,  L2-L3,  декомпрессии корешков S1, L5, L3 с установкой межостистого импланта Coflex. Однако из-за сильных болей в спине и правой ноге она с трудом может перемещаться с помощью ходунков лишь на малые расстояния. По совету оперировавшего нейрохирурга решили обратиться в службу лечения боли Склифа. Может быть среди участников форума найдутся имеющие опыт обращения к этому сервису? Откликнитесь, пожалуйста!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июн 2016)

Корешковая блокада со стероидами. Выполняют качественно, но дорого.


----------



## Никита Заборовский (10 Июн 2016)

Снимки покажите рентгеновские.
Coflex часто и является причиной боли.


----------



## Тигги (24 Апр 2017)

Делала блокаду в грудной отдел за наличные в Склифе. Общее впечатление: внимательное отношение к пациенту. Вся процедура заняла около часа, прицеливались долго, все время поправляли аппарат, иглу.  Не представляю как можно попасть вслепую... Эффект полный от блокады сказали наступит через 1,5 недели. Обещают обезболивание если повезет на 3-6 мес, при условии, что  взяли тот уровень какой нужен. Из положительного  у меня через 1, 5 недели, могу спать без боли на 2 часа дольше, болеть стало чуть меньше 20%. Через 3 месяца предложили повторить. Но  вот облучение приличное, меня даже спросили не курю ли я, опасались за мои легкие... 

Сорри...забыла уточнить,что блокада у меня была под КТ контролем в фасеточные суставы.


----------

